# Golf shirts



## old zeke (Dec 14, 2007)

How many golf shirts do any of you have? My GF thinks I take up too much closet space, and I tell her I'm probably around the norm. I have 45 golf shirts in circulation right now.


----------



## BigBen88 (Apr 5, 2008)

old zeke said:


> How many golf shirts do any of you have? My GF thinks I take up too much closet space, and I tell her I'm probably around the norm. I have 45 golf shirts in circulation right now.


I only wear polo shirts. Does that count as golf shirts? lol


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm the same as ben I've just got a few polos I wear I'm not even sure I'd have a total of 45 tops


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

old zeke said:


> How many golf shirts do any of you have? My GF thinks I take up too much closet space, and I tell her I'm probably around the norm. I have 45 golf shirts in circulation right now.


Do they have to fit? 20


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

:cheeky4:it sounds like the winter was kind to you bob but did the shirts fit last golf season if so it counts:cheeky4:


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> :cheeky4:it sounds like the winter was kind to you bob but did the shirts fit last golf season if so it counts:cheeky4:


Haven't seen my toes in few years since I retired from the military...gravity set in I guess.:laugh:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

gravity isn't much fun is it?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> gravity isn't much fun is it?


I'm going to have to lay off the Bratwurst (spelled close enough)


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

you have to enjoy life so I live by a seafood deit i see food and i eat it. and getting back on topic hopefully the food i eat doesnt get on my golf shirt. hehehe


----------



## King Woods (Feb 18, 2008)

I've got around 8-9 golf shirts. I don't need many more than that.


----------



## memorex88 (Apr 8, 2006)

I have 7 Golf Shirts.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I have about 20 short sleeve pullover shirts appropriate for the golf course. I also have one of the button down midels like Jim Furyk wears, but it shrank after the first washing and now, it's just something to wear around the house.


----------



## sameer (Apr 21, 2011)

I have 5 golf shirts and I am not in the mood of buying a new one.


----------



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

Zero.
Maybe I should get one.:dunno:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

What do you play golf in Tim?

I mean, are we being formal here from the standpoint that a shirt with a company logo like Ping, Nike, Taylormade or Titleist is a golf shirt, but a woven pullover that is made by someone else like under Armour is not?

I happen to be wearing an Adidas shirt right now. They own the Taylormade brand. Is that a hybrid?


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I only have one golf branded shirt a Calli one but does a golf top just include a nice neat shirt with a collar?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I have none. just wear collard polo shirts.


----------



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

DennisM said:


> What do you play golf in Tim?
> 
> I mean, are we being formal here from the standpoint that a shirt with a company logo like Ping, Nike, Taylormade or Titleist is a golf shirt, but a woven pullover that is made by someone else like under Armour is not?
> 
> I happen to be wearing an Adidas shirt right now. They own the Taylormade brand. Is that a hybrid?


I wear Hanes pocket Ts to work, and golf, and for sitting around on the couch posting on golf forum, and messing around in the garage, and fishing, and camping................ you get the point. I also have this Tshirt I got at the Laughlin River Cruisers hotrod show last year that I wear. I have a bunch of Hawaiian shirts Im thinking about wearing when it gets hot. They work real good for drinking, they should work well for golf.


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 3, 2011)

about 10 0r so. i have some i like more than others. two golf jumpers. both nike, long and short slieves. its the warmest day of the spring so far today so ill be wearing a white t-shirt when i head out to play in a few hours.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

old zeke said:


> How many golf shirts do any of you have? My GF thinks I take up too much closet space, and I tell her I'm probably around the norm. I have 45 golf shirts in circulation right now.


I realize that this is a 3 year old post, but 45 golf shirts?????? Good grief!!!  I don't own that many shirts of all kinds. Golf specific probably no more than a dozen. When I get to the point where new ones don't fit in the closet, then I rotate out the oldest or shabbiest ones to charity groups. It's become more of an issue now that I'm also making a good collection of Aloha shirts too. I sometimes wear them for golf now instead of a Polo.


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 3, 2011)

some people are hoarders. i got this from my father. you should see the crap sitting in our garage. "that could come in handy" is always the train of thought! lol


----------



## KrudlerAce (Jul 3, 2010)

*Golf Shirts*

Wow, 45 that's incredible.

I have 4 polo shirts I wear specifically for golf.


----------

